# Gold filled Jewellery in the UK



## MojoGoldJoe (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi guys, Iv'e been reading and reading because I find this all extremely interesting and hats off to you all for being pretty cool in my eyes. 

Quick question though... and don't slate me for it because I literally am brand new! If I can buy GF jewellery 1/20 14k @ massively discounted wholesale due to knowing an owner of a company. Is it worth it trying to refine and would I really turn a profit after the process is all done? 

Obviously this is a very vague question but moneys not tight and I would spend a good while learning and studying the techniques with all of the safety in place and correct environmental procedures! I just wondered because I am starting to consider starting my study of this amazing refining process and jut wondered if it would eventually be just an expensive hobby or a genuine profitable one in time??

Thanks for listening and reading guys and I hope I don't get slaughtered here or said something wrong. Keep up the good work

Joe


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 8, 2015)

MojoGoldJoe said:


> Hi guys, Iv'e been reading and reading because I find this all extremely interesting and hats off to you all for being pretty cool in my eyes.
> 
> Quick question though... and don't slate me for it because I literally am brand new! If I can buy GF jewellery 1/20 14k @ massively discounted wholesale due to knowing an owner of a company. Is it worth it trying to refine and would I really turn a profit after the process is all done?
> 
> ...


Gold filled is one of the easiest thing's to process.
As long as you can do a base metal leach and an A.R. recovery it should not present a problem.
But trying before you have a handle of the basic's would be inadvisable.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Joe. It's tough to answer your question without knowing what you mean by a "massively discounted wholesale" rate. We also don't know if this is new material, or old, worn jewelry. 

Gold filled is relatively easy to process, but you have to be prepared to deal with fumes and the waste you'll create. That can be fairly easy for small quantities, or cumbersome and expensive as the quantities grow.

Vague questions will get you vague answers. Try to give us a little more information and we'll try to give you some more accurate advice.

Dave


----------



## resabed01 (Dec 8, 2015)

MojoGoldJoe said:


> jut wondered if it would eventually be just an expensive hobby or a genuine profitable one in time??
> 
> Joe



Depends. If you jump in blind with both feet you're surely going to lose. If you arm yourself with knowledge, take the time to study and learn the processes properly it can be profitable.

Personally, when I hear phrases like "massively discounted wholesale" it puts me off and I tend to walk away. Just because you know the owner doesn't mean he/she won't try to rip you off.

Be sensible.


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 9, 2015)

Just for some perspective: current spot price for gold in £22.80/g. That means each gram of 14/20 GF (1/20th by weight is 14K gold) is worth £0.665.

So, assuming for the moment that you recover 100% of the gold and it doesn't cost you anything to learn and set up your process, then you'd break even paying £665/kg for the stuff.


----------



## Stonecutter1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Go to 'Goldnscrap.com use their gold filled recovery calculator. Tells you fairly accurately how much you can recover based on the type of gold filled and weight. If refiner properly of course.


----------



## 4metals (Oct 11, 2016)

If the goods are new uncirculated gold filled, unless they are very old inventory made when the price of gold was low, I can't imagine a manufacturer selling for less than the gold content. Maybe you could suggest what you will pay per Kg?


----------

